# Dh Replaced Water Pump - Like New One Much Better!!



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Dh ended up replacing the water pump before our trip this weekend. (old one had leaked on last trip). It was still under warranty and they are sending a replacement, but figured we might as well get a quieter one.

Ended up replacing it with the shurflo revolution 3gpm pump with the silencer kit. While he had it apart he added the bypass winterization kit. He had to take the couch off. Would had been a fairly quick job had it not had been 100+ degrees out.

Love the new pump!!! Much, much, much quieter and better pressure.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

CampingRus said:


> Dh ended up replacing the water pump before our trip this weekend. (old one had leaked on last trip). It was still under warranty and they are sending a replacement, but figured we might as well get a quieter one.
> 
> Ended up replacing it with the shurflo revolution 3gpm pump with the silencer kit. While he had it apart he added the bypass winterization kit. He had to take the couch off. Would had been a fairly quick job had it not had been 100+ degrees out.
> 
> Love the new pump!!! Much, much, much quieter and better pressure.


Sounds like something I want to do. Especially the silencing kit. Any pics? And not of him sweating .... please!


----------

